

Hacker Monthly #3 [pdf] - wwortiz
http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-issue3.pdf

======
jakevoytko
I didn't appreciate Hacker Monthly until this issue. I missed "Lessons Learned
From 13 Failed Software Products" when it passed through HN. Too many late
nights at work!

Lesson learned: summarize the strong signals in dynamic data. Not everyone
looks for changes 10 times a day.

On a related note, is there a RSS feed of the top daily HN links? It would be
great to review past articles and comment threads when I get back from
vacations and business trips

~~~
wvl
There's also my new <http://hckrnews.com/> that lets you filter past days by
top 10, top 20, or top 50%.

~~~
fraXis
I have been using this for the past 30 minutes and it rocks for someone like
myself who can only check HN every few days while I am working.

Good job.

------
almost
This is a link to to the free PDF version. Much better to buy it on paper
here: <http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/102377>

The printing quality (from the last two issues) is great and it's amazing to
have it as an actual physical magazine.

I've submitted the link to HN if anyone fancies voting it up, it seems a bit
silly to have the direct PDF link be the only link on the front page when the
whole point of the thing is that it is an actual magazine:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565184>

~~~
chris_l
Unfortunately, outside of the U.S. the shipping is a bit expensive. Could we
lobby MagCloud to ship from Europe too? And btw. does anyone know of a
European MagCloud clone? Seems like a good idea...

~~~
petercooper
It cost $10.69 to have issue 2 sent to me here in the UK. Unfortunately the
receipt isn't itemized but I don't think the shipping was much.. it arrived
very quickly too. I assumed that MagCloud _does_ have a EU based printer, but
perhaps I'm wrong.

~~~
chris_l
Wow, quite a difference. I paid $13 for shipping, a total of $22 for issue
number 1 to come to Germany. Do you receive diplomatic mail or something?

------
jackowayed
I'm thinking of getting one of the new Kindles, and being able to read Hacker
Monthly on it would be a big selling point.

Has anyone put Hacker Monthly on their Kindle? How does that gorgeous PDF
translate to the Kindle?

~~~
acangiano
My wife ordered a Kindle DX for my birthday and it should be here in a few
days. The first thing that I plan to do is put magazines like this one and a
few PDFs I bought to the test. I plan to write a detailed review with pictures
in my blog. If you can wait a week or two, I'll write a very thorough review.

~~~
jackowayed
Sweet. I would buy one of the brand new ones that don't ship for a month, so I
can definitely wait. I look forward to your review.

~~~
rodh257
the brand new ones are the basic Kindle aren't they? He has bought the DX
which is the more expensive one with a larger screen (said to be more suited
to PDF files)

~~~
jackowayed
Yes. I was most worried about the Kindle's rendering, but I guess size could
be an issue too.

------
ajj
The lesson I learn from Hacker Monthly: you can make something truly beautiful
with content and ideas (articles / comments) out there.

You need to see the opportunity and execute it well. Great job, once again.

------
colkassad
Thanks to the people who put this together. It's one of the few things I look
forward to having arrive in my inbox.

------
milofelipe
Great issue!

Side note: I just discovered the "Reflow" view in Adobe Reader. It converts
the PDF to a single column for easy viewing at a large magnification. The
layout gets messed up sometimes but it's alright for me. My problem before was
I had to scroll up and down a couple of times on a page to read all the
contents (3 columns) in fix width view.

------
pavs
On a side note the Chrome integrated PDF viewer (on dev channel) is just
beautiful and fast: <http://i.imgur.com/f7vMY.png>

------
stevefink
Just when you think you have read all of the most relevant links on HN for the
month, Hacker Monthly gets released. It's amazing how much quality content
slips my radar. Kudos - this PDF also looks fantastic on the iPad.

------
thehodge
if your on the iPad you can get HNMonthly via the new Magcloud magazine app
and for the moment, all magazines are free

------
nicpottier
This is really, really nice, I would buy a print copy subscription for sure if
I didn't live in the middle of Africa.

Some others have brought it up, but any chance for Kindle (normal size)
optimized version? I'd pay for that too if it was reasonable, but this is just
screaming for me to sideload and read in my downtime. I'll make do with the
pdf, but having a Kindle optimized version really seems like a win.

------
Zakuzaa
I'd love to see how you're doing with monetisation and of course other stats
that matter like downloads and social media mentions etc. Could you please
start adding en extra page dedicated to how HN Monthly is doing.. throw in
some graphs etc? Your call :)

Among other things it would add a curiosity element among the readers.

------
bjg
Reading through the issue it looks like another good one.

Does the graphic on page 31 render oddly for anyone else? I have random
characters all over the image, it doesn't seem correct. ( Using Preview.app on
Mac OS X 10.5.8 )

~~~
spicyj
fatguy said the following and it was dead-ed; I'm not sure why.

> Yea, it does for me. I think the issue might be with Preview. I opened it
> with Adobe Reader, and it worked fine.

> screenshot: <http://cl.ly/701481461d7fdf060e01>

~~~
bearwithclaws
Just fixed it (reimport the artwork as image instead of PDF). Hopefully it's
good now (I can't replicate the issue here).

------
kunjaan
This issue is amazing. Even though I check Hacker News almost everyday, I
missed out on a lot of gem. Thank you.

------
RossM
hackermonthly.com seems to be down, I don't suppose anyone can mirror the PDF?

Edit: No problem, I downloaded it from Scribd (although I didn't want to have
to auth with Facebook).

------
js4all
Nice patchwork magazine. Thanks.

------
sev
Site looks down by the way

------
crizCraig
I'd love to have an audio version of these.

~~~
pavs
How do you plan to have the audio version of the code snippets?

Some things are just not meant to be in audio.

~~~
jamesbritt
In college I had a side gig for a blind EE student who could not get a
particular electronics book in Braille. So I would read chapters onto cassette
tapes (yeah, '80s!) for him to listen to.

There were _many_ equations and such. I also had a stack of semi-soft plastic
sheets and a rubber-padded clipboard; drawing on the sheets with the rubber
underneath allowed for finger-parsable drawings.

Whether to attempt to an audible version of an equation versus making a
drawing was the big decision. It was faster if I could read an equation, but I
wasn't always sure I was getting it quite right. OTOH, having a large stack of
"etchings" was not so good either, and the details had to be marked well
enough to feel.

I asked the guy once how he could "see" computer screens; he said there was a
device that had a matrix of a bazillion pins that was used to create an image
of the screen for him to run his fingers over.

------
billmcneale
Out of 64 pages, I counted 8 dedicated to programming (and I'm being
generous).

Why is this called Hacker Monthly again?

~~~
wwortiz
Because it is high rated articles from hacker news and as you probably have
noticed, a major part of this crowd likes to vote up startup and other
articles which are relevant to their interests.

Besides hacking isn't limited to programming anymore than artistry is limited
to painting.

Other than that, I personally would be interested in a monthly magazine that
focused on interesting programming related things.

